
We're moving to Boston! Can you recommend any startuppy apartments (or neighborhood) to live? - agnuk

======
danw
From <http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/001679:>

_Now you want to go about finding an apartment. You want to get a place on
the red line [the local subway] because then you can go see people and people
can go see you. The best place to go is Davis Square, because its cheap, fun,
and on the red line. Harvard is fun and on the red line but not cheap, Porter
is cheap and on the red line but not fun, so I recommend Davis, Inman, and
Central, in that order. Underneath the table I sneak my notebook and pencil
out of my pocket and begin secretly taking notes._

 _Now the thing you want to get is one of these triple-decker houses
converted into apartments, where the top floor is slightly smaller than the
other two. And then youll be in exactly the same place as VisiCalc when they
started it  in the top floor of a triple-decker in Davis Square. (Actually,
Paul later told me VisiCalc was started in the neighboring town of Arlington.)
Yeah, but you dont want to code like VisiCalc, Trevor says, that stuff was
rotten. Well, it made money, didnt it? Paul replies._

------
jackdied
Avail 1 br close to Davis (10 min walk). $700/mo. Must be willing to endure
heckling if project is not python based. Must be williing to endure stories of
how I couldn't do Y-combinator because of pending python book regardless. Dogs
allowed but only if they are bigger than a cat. No cats,

Less flippant: Davis is a nice place to be. Take a look at a map though. There
is good space available in Arlington which is one T-stop down from Davis
(Alewife station) and it isn't hard to find something closer to the T for the
same money (worst case scenario walking home from Davis at 2am - 20 minutes).
Plus if you are in walking distance of Alewife you are in walking distance of
one of the few bowling alleys in MA (I don't count candlepin).

------
pg
Davis Sq.

------
newbiedude
allston (close to boston university)

cheap food, rowdy college neighborhood, T accessible, close to bars (sounds
like you'll need it)

------
gsiener
Davis sq!

